# If I see one more FB friend rave about her husband, I"m deleting my account



## northernlights (Sep 23, 2012)

I wish I didn't get so upset when I see those posts, but I do. I wish _I_ was raving on my anniversary about how much I love my husband, and what an amazing man and father he is. I feel like I see these every other day, and then all of my resolve to turn a new page just crumples. 

I've already hidden the ones who post about their husbands constantly (and frankly, I suspect that they're trying to convince themselves as much as they're trying to convince me). 

Am I overreacting to quit FB, or am I doing what I need to do to keep myself from getting depressed? Does anyone else know what I'm talking about, or do I just have a particularly disgustingly happy group of friends?


----------



## IrishGirlVA (Aug 27, 2012)

You are not overreacting about quitting facebook. If you have regulars on there that you really like then get their email addresses and keep in contact with them that way. But if it depresses you and upsets you then why keep revisiting the scene of the accident? I say deactivate it for a while or just stop signing on. 

I had a disgustingly happy group of friends on facebook too. Needless to say I haven't been on facebook for almost a year and I am LOVING IT! So I come here and read sad relationship stories to make me feel better as I know I'm not alone in my struggles. 

God that's sad!


----------



## northernlights (Sep 23, 2012)

IrishGirlVA said:


> So I come here and read sad relationship stories to make me feel better as I know I'm not alone in my struggles.
> 
> God that's sad!


You made me lol. Thank you!


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

:smthumbup: Like

Ah, yes, all is perfect in FB. Nobody gets sick, everybody is always on vacation or getting a new puppy...smiles all around. 

What a load of BS. Much more enjoyable when I see a "friend" flame out and lose it on FB with some negative reality.


----------



## Airbus (Feb 8, 2012)

LOL Thunder, that would be me.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

This issue has been a sort of trigger for me for quite some time now. Until facebook came around I didn't know these people even existed. Now, my wife claims she feel this way about me, but has never raved or praised me in any way on FB. But I see all these women doing it and I can't help but wonder why my wife doesn't do it to. Then when I ask, she doesn't have an answer, just says that she feels that way but doesn't say it on FB. Ugg.


----------



## Airbus (Feb 8, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> This issue has been a sort of trigger for me for quite some time now. Until facebook came around I didn't know these people even existed. Now, my wife claims she feel this way about me, but has never raved or praised me in any way on FB. But I see all these women doing it and I can't help but wonder why my wife doesn't do it to. Then when I ask, she doesn't have an answer, just says that she feels that way but doesn't say it on FB. Ugg.


Well, at least she's not saying it to an ex! Anyways, people that do that are annoying. And they're liars. Pay no mind!


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Well, damn it... now I have to watch my status updates to be sure I'm not one of your FB friends! 

Seriously, tho, most of mine are all kid related and how much my daughter adores her teacher. I swear, I get called "Mrs XXXX" more than "mom" lately! :rofl:
All good, tho. Her teacher is awesome.


----------



## dixieangel (Jun 28, 2012)

It annoys me too. The "honey dripping sweet peachey everything in my life is heavenly" people...yeah right! Why can't people be real?


----------



## dixieangel (Jun 28, 2012)

Did I mention I hate Facebook?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

dixieangel said:


> It annoys me too. The "honey dripping sweet peachey everything in my life is heavenly" people...yeah right! Why can't people be real?


My sister alternates between "I'm in a good mood" posts and "I have a lot of thinking to do".... sometimes within the same 30 minutes!


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

I used to feel the same way, but then I started looking at it differently. Obviously the people that are disgustingly fake about how great everything is, are annoying. But those that I think are genuinely happy and loving life, I kind of enjoy getting a small dose of optimism. There's so much negativity everywhere you look, and I know my natural tendency is towards "glass half empty" so I try to use that as inspiration to look on the bright side myself. 

I don't update my FB very often, but I noticed when I feel most compelled to do it is when I want to vent or complain. So I made a promise to myself at the beginning of the year that I would not post anything negative, only positive stuff. Yea, that cut down on my posting, but it's nice to share the positives now and use the connections to lift people up rather than talk about all the things that are wrong with my life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Delete yourself. I did and I have never regretted it one bit.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Yep. I deleted me last year. No loss.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## missmolly (Jun 10, 2012)

My experience of FB is so different - must be the company I keep.
There's a sprinkling of cutesy posts and 'post this if you care' stuff but i always reply with 'nope, won't be coerced'.
Lots of postings about lost or mistreated dogs and rehoming them.
Lots from my radical sister(interesting but possibly borderline crazy) on whatever is shaking her tree at the moment. 
And LOTS from my kids and their friends (adult) who I would probable never hear from much otherwise. We all live in different countries for a lot of the time. 
I've never seen a posting about someone's wife or husband and if I did, I am sure that the responses would be so teasing and mocked, that they'd never do it again.
I try to make my postings funny and entertaining and I get lots of laughs from my friend's responses.


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

People bragging on FB annoy me as much as "Christmas Letters" bragging about the whole damn year!


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

OMG I detest those letters. If I cared what your dog was doing I would ask.

Facebook is such a time suck. As is the internet in general.


----------



## WhereAmI (Nov 3, 2010)

What annoys me is one woman who shares every moment of her day. Every freakin' night she has a post that says "is tired!" and every morning she "is awake!" I like to share these with my husband. Annoying him makes me less annoyed with her. If I have to know when she wakes up, so does he dammit!

The insanely over the top lovey dovey ones make me feel like there's something going on. Like the husband has tried to put the moves on a friend so the wife is claiming her territory or something. Maybe I'm jaded. LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## justonelife (Jul 29, 2010)

WorkingOnMe said:


> This issue has been a sort of trigger for me for quite some time now. Until facebook came around I didn't know these people even existed. Now, my wife claims she feel this way about me, but has never raved or praised me in any way on FB. But I see all these women doing it and I can't help but wonder why my wife doesn't do it to. Then when I ask, she doesn't have an answer, just says that she feels that way but doesn't say it on FB. Ugg.


WOM - Be glad you don't have a wife who annoys her friends with half real/half fictional stories of how wonderful you are. Most of those people are just trying to convince themselves of their wonderful life or have such low self-esteem that they need validation from "friends" on facebook. Pure attention seeking, nothing else.

It doesn't mean that she doesn't feel it. In fact, she is so secure in her feelings for you that she doesn't feel the need to brag about you. Your awesomeness is just obvious.


----------



## WhereAmI (Nov 3, 2010)

@missmolly- Those posts are out of control. Yesterday I saw one that said, "Share if you love your grandma! Ignore if you want her to die!" That's intense.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CO_MOM (Sep 14, 2012)

I don't post much about my personal life on FB, though if we have been out having fun as a family and I get some good pictures, I will post it. That way all of our family and friends that want to see them can just go there. Though I do have one album on there of My Awesome Husband, only because I took some really amazing pictures of him and a friend playing their guitars, and he looks totally hot! So ya, that one was just to brag about how hot _I_ think my husband is.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

technology......the down fall of mankind.


thats what they will be teaching in history class thousands of years from now.

for all the good technology brings us it also brings just as much bad to us.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> This issue has been a sort of trigger for me for quite some time now. Until facebook came around I didn't know these people even existed. Now, my wife claims she feel this way about me, but has never raved or praised me in any way on FB. But I see all these women doing it and I can't help but wonder why my wife doesn't do it to. Then when I ask, she doesn't have an answer, just says that she feels that way but doesn't say it on FB. Ugg.


I adore my husband. But you will never ever ever find me on FB bragging about him. 

#1 not everyone has what I do and I'm not going to rub it in their faces 

#2 nobody cares

#3 I'm private. I'm not one who wants my business all over the internet even if it is good. KWIM?


----------



## I.T. Guy (Oct 7, 2012)

Some of the stuff people post indeed gets real annoying.

Fortunately, you can block posts from users, and there are different levels of blocking as well. And block applications, too.

There is an addon you can install called FB Purity - lets you filter a lot of stuff out, including the ads. I've used it in the past. But I digress.

i had one friend that I was seeing sometimes of upwards of 5 posts a day that were just weird off the wall sh**. 

But I do like how I can keep in touch with family, without having to do a phone call, email, etc. Its a real easy way to do it, and as long as you don't get sucked in, can be useful.


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

To each his own but I would never post how "hot" my husband is anywhere on the web.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

BTW neither me or my husband are on FB. We just don't get it. If we want to talk to someone we call or email. We don't get the point of announcing to everyone every little thing you do constantly. That's just so weird.


----------



## credamdóchasgra (Sep 24, 2010)

I feel you, OP. Totally. When those feelings hit me, I limit my exposure. Edit my newsfeed. Close FB or just check certain things. My blissfully happily married sister is celebrating her 3rd anniversary TODAY. I wished her a happy anniversary, but couldn't bear to look at her updated profile pic of her wedding day, or her gushing status update. I'm happy for her, but I don't want to put it in my own face too much. 

If eating cheetos makes me sick, I stop eating them. If looking at FB isn't good for my emotional diet, i cut it out or limit it.


----------



## I.T. Guy (Oct 7, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> BTW neither me or my husband are on FB. We just don't get it. If we want to talk to someone we call or email. We don't get the point of announcing to everyone every little thing you do constantly. That's just so weird.


There are multiple reasons why it is NOT weird.

Lets say, we just had a baby. I post the picture(s) and announce it. Immediately, family and friends up and down can see. comment. Everyone wins.

Or, I just got bought a new house, and I am showing pictures of it. Again, many family and friends are appreciative of the news and pictures.

These are two cherry picked made up examples. But, this is faster then calling each person, still faster then emaiing each person.

Facebook allows me to get a stream of news from family, friends, other topics I find interesting and like to see updates from.

For me, it is excellent.

Others of course, not so much. But that is why it isn't a government requirement to have a FB account. Each to their own. :_)


----------



## credamdóchasgra (Sep 24, 2010)

northernlights said:


> I've already hidden the ones who post about their husbands constantly


"Look at my adorable baby" also gives me a pang. I've hidden some of those.

It's not that I begrudge anyone else their happiness; it's that it hurts me to look at what I know I *could* have, and at the moment, don't.


----------



## credamdóchasgra (Sep 24, 2010)

My family knows things aren't going well, when I'm not on FB as much. When things are going well in my life, I update FB with dry wit or geeky jokes (which don't get much play here on TAM :/)


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

WhereAmI said:


> @missmolly- Those posts are out of control. Yesterday I saw one that said, "Share if you love your grandma! Ignore if you want her to die!" That's intense.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ah, yes. The blackmail post. Twitter is wallpapered with those as well.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

My wife and I usually make very general statements on FB. that's because I posted something funny that happened which referred to her, and I didn't vet it with her first. So all of her work friends saw the post before she did.

That was not a pleasant conversation.

So now I just make fun of our kids instead.


----------



## I.T. Guy (Oct 7, 2012)

Dr. Rockstar said:


> <snipped>
> So now I just make fun of our kids instead.


Heh... Nice.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I.T. Guy said:


> There are multiple reasons why it is NOT weird.
> 
> Lets say, we just had a baby. I post the picture(s) and announce it. Immediately, family and friends up and down can see. comment. Everyone wins.
> 
> ...


if you don't have access to a computer then you are missing out on basic information . our school requires that you get your homework list off the computer and you have to have an account to pay for school lunches. its going to be a problem sooner or later . poor people who can't afford a computer are being discriminated against.


----------



## I.T. Guy (Oct 7, 2012)

Schools have a lot of computers. You can get the list while you are at school.

An account to pay for school lunches has what to do with a computer?

I am just looking to how you go to the fact that poor people are being discriminated against.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

To be fair, and trying not to get too far off topic, chillymorn has a point about school computers. In my daugther's middle school, it's an assumption that all the kids have access to a computer at home so they can submit certain assignments, and we're in a comparatively rural area.


----------



## I.T. Guy (Oct 7, 2012)

If the schools are not allowing for non-computer owners, thats a problem.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I.T. Guy said:


> Schools have a lot of computers. You can get the list while you are at school.
> 
> An account to pay for school lunches has what to do with a computer?
> 
> I am just looking to how you go to the fact that poor people are being discriminated against.


do you have school aged kids?
my kids get 3 mins to get between classes and the same amount of time to catch their bus.

your out of touch with reality it is shocking how dependent our school system is on kids having access to computers at home. 

lots of government programs are avalibale if you have acces to a computer.

but if your poor and can't afford a computer and paying for access and virus protection and update to virus protection the you SOL


----------



## dixieangel (Jun 28, 2012)

Sometimes I wish for the simple days...anyone remember party lines? I remember as a kid thinking how nice it would be just to have a private line....oh and a cordless phone would be awesome. Phones you can carry everywhere and internet? I never thought it would happen so soon...


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

I.T. Guy said:


> Schools have a lot of computers. You can get the list while you are at school.
> 
> An account to pay for school lunches has what to do with a computer?
> 
> I am just looking to how you go to the fact that poor people are being discriminated against.


Some kids can't get to the kids can't get to the list when they are at school. I know that some classes, they have the kids in there to do specific things during that time... and only those things. So, if they can't do it there, and can't print it off at school... what do they do? Go to the library and pay for it? Again, if they don't have even a few cents to pay for those copies? That's the point he is making about the school lists.

As for the lunch accounts... again, that's something that requires internet access. You have to add to the lunch account on the school website. If you have no computer... no internet access at home... AND if you have no way to get to the public library, what then?

Granted, some of the kids get free lunches so there is no discrimination there. But I get what he is saying.


----------



## Torrivien (Aug 26, 2012)

I've quit facebook and never been better.
It was an amazing invention and concept that turned into a blatant display of human mediocrity.
I agree with you that they're trying to convince themselves. At best, they're narcistically showing off. And that's what the whole point of Facebook became. A façade that you entertain to rub your happiness in the face of people.

No disrespect to people that genuinely want to share their happiness with the world. But sharing my life is awesome ten times a day means that you don't have the best intentions in the world.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 10, 2012)

WhereAmI said:


> @missmolly- Those posts are out of control. Yesterday I saw one that said, "Share if you love your grandma! Ignore if you want her to die!" That's intense.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



They get very short shift from me 
I usually make a comment about manipulative claptrap or such


----------



## missmolly (Jun 10, 2012)

WhereAmI said:


> What annoys me is one woman who shares every moment of her day. Every freakin' night she has a post that says "is tired!" and every morning she "is awake!" I like to share these with my husband. Annoying him makes me less annoyed with her. If I have to know when she wakes up, so does he dammit!
> 
> The insanely over the top lovey dovey ones make me feel like there's something going on. Like the husband has tried to put the moves on a friend so the wife is claiming her territory or something. Maybe I'm jaded. LOL
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Must admit I have one friend who makes inane comments like 'I'm going to have a coffee now' Like who cares?
If it was anyone else I would probably write that but she is struggling with cancer so I am gentle with her.
Most of my friends just aren't like that and usually keep really personal or mushy stuff out.


----------



## I.T. Guy (Oct 7, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> <snipped>


Admittedly, my youngest child is in college. And it certainly could be different in my area as to yours with regards to the dependence on in Internet connection at home.

If you are looking for a government program, almost every public library has computers you can use to do that. (and the homework list)

Internet access is an expense, but if you were using the Internet simply to get the homework list, and to update your lunch account - a very cheap dialup account would achieve this. You could find an old computer that would also achieve those two goals for probably 50 bucks or less at a garage sale. (and you could then use it for your government programs you were looking for)

There are multiple FREE Antivirus software packages.

There is even a completely free operating system complete with a ton of free programs. Even to learn to program - now thats a cool option.

I feel for you. The economy sucks. Big time. If you were near me, I'd help you with a computer. I'd find a junker, and revitalize it for you. 

And if you have a smart phone - which a lot of people do - you can pull up the necessary websites on it - not a luxury option, but doable.


----------



## northernlights (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks for the perspective everyone! I know I can be overly sensitive to other people's feelings (or, is it that other people are insensitive and I'm normal? I have no idea...).

LOL, one time a few years back, I logged on to DH's FB (or he'd left it open) and changed his status to something about what an amazing wife he has. Then, a few hours later, I posted something similar about DH being incredible. Then, I compared which statement got more likes, to see if people, in general, think "Oh wow is he lucky to have her" or "Oh wow is she lucky to have him." But not seriously, I was just having fun! Then I gave a few friends a hard time for liking my comment about H but not H's comment about me. All in good fun, but some of my friends were horrified. Lol, well, I entertained myself anyway. 

Oh and in case you're curious, the FB consensus was that H is a better hubs than I am wife. I didn't weight it by number of friends though, that was just the raw data.


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

be happy for others

this should not bother you at all if it does you have things you need to work out. Find true happiness its something you can achieve right now! once you have that you will no longer feel those negative feelings.


----------



## northernlights (Sep 23, 2012)

Goldmember357 said:


> be happy for others
> 
> this should not bother you at all if it does you have things you need to work out. Find true happiness its something you can achieve right now! once you have that you will no longer feel those negative feelings.


I'm working on it goldmember! I was just unsure if part of the process of working on it means distancing myself from things that make me feel bad about myself (even if they shouldn't).


----------



## Pault (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh, Hi Babe , thats gr8 Hun, Aww babes that pic is fab .....................

Dear lord help me understand why on earth someone plays hell when a innocent picture of their child is taken when they are at play in a park ranting and threaten because you not supposed to take a picture that their kid appears as a blurr in the background then post half naked pictures of the same child in a bath or swimming pool on FB. They say things like "Am in the hotel now with My Mr and enjoying the sun" Then scream blue murder on FB that some SOB has broken into their home and raided it, Why they put every move they make in a status and then get really pi&&ed when someone is talking about them and their private life, how they are late for work but still had time to update their status, are really annoyed when their SO is ignoring them when they are busy on their mobile app updating their FB page, why they are upset when they SO gets anxious that they are talking to guys (or girls delete as appropriate please) who their SO has never met and come out with "they're just friends", when they are asked how they are friends when they are linked some 8 people deep in other peoples relationships with that person who they have only met when they were tagged across, why do people get annoyed when pictures posted and are link to them then they see that they are in a comprimised position and then say "Oh that was a stag party (hen party) going on when we were in the club" and why do I need to see people in FB land who say Aww cuddling with H or W watching a film making it look like their life is ideal when you know that in reality the other party is sitting there withing the person who put that in as they are watching the damned movie and is actually ignoring their SO so isnt really cuddled up with them but they are cuddled up with FB. 


Arrr dont you just love facebook land?

Me, I opened an account just to see what all the hype was all about and because I my W suddenly started using it "just to be nosey and look at other people pictures" and whose W made a comment to her female friend "yeah , hes got an account to check up on me" ( to damned right lady) and my reply was " if it upsets you then that statement is enough to prove you need to be watched"......... Usage suddenly drops mmmmmm

FB, the reason why people these days cannot string 2 words together to make conversation when they meet people in real life and more than 20% of marridges break down because one or both parties is chatting to people they have yet to meet about intermate subjects that they should be talking with their SO about...... Oh sorry guys, did I mention I hate social networking sites and texting more than the thought of having a disease??


----------



## Viseral (Feb 25, 2011)

Never been on Facebook and never will. 

I've seen too many relationships damaged/destroyed by FB shinanigans. I've made a personal choice to live in the real world and have a few close friends that I talk to face to face without technology interfering. I don't need to be in touch with everyone all the time and I prefer it that way. Life is simpler and it's more rewarding to live with authenticity and have real conversations with the people you care about.

If you're having issues with FB just delete your account. You'll be happier.


----------



## IrishGirlVA (Aug 27, 2012)

OP -- not sure if you are seeing the same advertisements on this site than I am but I find it ironic that on mine there is a Facebook page adverstisement to the right of the screen for a page called "Healthy Marriages". Shows a few pictures of lovey-dovey people who "liked" the page. 

I say -- DON'T GO THERE!  Look away!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

there's facebook happy then there's real life happy. facebook happy is always filled with sunshine and butterflies. real life happy is peppered with moments of extreme disappointment and sadness.
I tend to respect the happy posts from people when I see they've posted something like "i just had the morning from h*ll" the day before 

There's a man i used to be friends with on fb.He was engaged.they were always posting the cutest,sweetest messages back and forth to each other.he was always doting on her via his status updates.Turns out he was cheating on her every single chance he got...with her closest friends.


----------



## Ten_year_hubby (Jun 24, 2010)

kag123 said:


> I used to feel the same way, but then I started looking at it differently. Obviously the people that are disgustingly fake about how great everything is, are annoying. But those that I think are genuinely happy and loving life, I kind of enjoy getting a small dose of optimism. There's so much negativity everywhere you look, and I know my natural tendency is towards "glass half empty" so I try to use that as inspiration to look on the bright side myself.
> 
> I don't update my FB very often, but I noticed when I feel most compelled to do it is when I want to vent or complain. So I made a promise to myself at the beginning of the year that I would not post anything negative, only positive stuff. Yea, that cut down on my posting, but it's nice to share the positives now and use the connections to lift people up rather than talk about all the things that are wrong with my life.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


kag123,

Thanks for your take on this. I would guess that more than a few of the persons who are posting this syrupy stuff were advised to do it by their counselors and I would hate to have to guess the circumstances under which they received this advice


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm sort of left wondering...what exactly is OK to post on FB and other social networking sites? 

It seems no matter what you post people will be unhappy with you.If you're posting angry,negative stuff people want you to be peppy and upbeat. if you're peppy and upbeat,people think you're fake and want you to be real. if you're posting about your goals and accomplishments,people don't want to see that either. So,what's acceptable?


----------



## Ten_year_hubby (Jun 24, 2010)

ScarletBegonias said:


> So,what's acceptable?


I can't say what is acceptable but I can say that if you have to post, posting negative stuff devalues your franchise and posting positive stuff makes your franchise more valuable


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

I.T. Guy said:


> There are multiple reasons why it is NOT weird.
> 
> Lets say, we just had a baby. I post the picture(s) and announce it. Immediately, family and friends up and down can see. comment. Everyone wins.
> 
> ...


Big difference in that than this.

Just woke up.
Sitting on the couch watching tv.
Ate me a yummy hamburger for lunch.
I am cleaning house.
Think I'll take a shower.
Waiting on hubby to get home.
Time to cook dinner.
Dinner was great. I cooked spaghetti and everyone lapped it up.
Bed time. I am read to go to sleep.

This kind of stuff every day.


----------



## cantmove (Feb 20, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I'm sort of left wondering...what exactly is OK to post on FB and other social networking sites?
> 
> It seems no matter what you post people will be unhappy with you.If you're posting angry,negative stuff people want you to be peppy and upbeat. if you're peppy and upbeat,people think you're fake and want you to be real. if you're posting about your goals and accomplishments,people don't want to see that either. So,what's acceptable?


I don't mean that it's wrong to be happy on Fb. I'm on FB. It's the over the top gushyness of some people I know. When I'm out with a friend one night listening to her b!tch about her husband and the next day she posts "I'm so in love with my hubby, he's fantastic", that I find it ridiculous.

And I'm in no way knocking peoples accomplishments. It just sometimes feels a little too "hey, look at me, I'm so awsome".


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

HopelesslyJaded said:


> Big difference in that than this.
> 
> Just woke up.
> Sitting on the couch watching tv.
> ...


The only thing missing from that is the number of times she went to the bathroom...or when the kids pooped in the big potty.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

cantmove said:


> I don't mean that it's wrong to be happy on Fb. I'm on FB. It's the over the top gushyness of some people I know. When I'm out with a friend one night listening to her b!tch about her husband and the next day she posts "I'm so in love with my hubby, he's fantastic", that I find it ridiculous.
> 
> And I'm in no way knocking peoples accomplishments. It just sometimes feels a little too "hey, look at me, I'm so awsome".


I have one friend who daily posts about her love for God. I actually love her posts on most days. But, she has ALWAYS been this way, even in real life. Her FB persona IS her real life. She gushes about God, her husband, her kids, and now her grandkids. It's just the way she has always been. She's a sweetheart, and like a second mother to my sisters and me. 

And then, I have a friend who posts negative nearly everyday. He laments that women only want the "macho pig" type of guy, even when he is the sensitive, caring type who would never cheat, etc. He wants to be the knight in shining armor for a damsel in distress. It gets irritating to see this day after day after day. So, why do I keep him on friends list? Simple... his daughter. They have financial problems and, I am one who will not let a child go without if I can help it. So, when he posts about the problems they are having, I talk to a friend who lives in the same town and we coordinate anonymous assistance for him and his daughter. Thus far, he has not been able to link ANYTHING to us.

Oh, but then I have a friend who loves to cook. OMG the recipes she comes up with....They look and sound delicious! And I am jealous of her abilities.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> The only thing missing from that is the number of times she went to the bathroom...or when the kids pooped in the big potty.


I thought about that. LOL But figured it was monotonous enough. I have seen that too.

I will admit to the occasional picture of a meal. Not daily or even weekly.
I will post accomplishments like a week ago when my youngest was in a spelling bee. 

MyFitnessPal posts my exercise burns. I think most of my posts do reference gym activities. I worked there for almost a year and I'm still very involved with the goings on there plus working out there 5 days a week.

Kind of funny story. I took my 13 year old son to the gym with me one day when he had a day off from school. After our workout we were playing around "flexing" in the mirror and taking pictures. I posted these pictures and one of my FB friends went off on me in status saying how sick my FB friends are of me "showing off" and that some of us should get humble and not be full of themselves. LOL


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

HopelesslyJaded said:


> one of my FB friends went off on me in status saying how sick my FB friends are of me "showing off" and that some of us should get humble and not be full of themselves. LOL


that is so rude.how did she even have the guts to say something like that?

i once had someone tell me to stop posting pics of dogs in need of foster homes and adoptive families..."i appreciate that you are doing something worthwhile with your time but i honestly don't give a sh*t about these animals and it's annoying to see it come up on my news feed."


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> that is so rude.how did she even have the guts to say something like that?
> 
> i once had someone tell me to stop posting pics of dogs in need of foster homes and adoptive families...*"i appreciate that you are doing something worthwhile with your time but i honestly don't give a sh*t about these animals and it's annoying to see it come up on my news feed."*


To which I would have replied "Kindly unsubscribe. My wall is not a democracy. You don't like it, unsubscribe to my updates or remove yourself. Your choice."

And that's far better than what I would have been thinking... "If you don't like it, f*ck you. My wall, my choice. Have a nice day!"


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

HopelesslyJaded said:


> I thought about that. LOL But figured it was monotonous enough. I have seen that too.
> 
> I will admit to the occasional picture of a meal. Not daily or even weekly.
> I will post accomplishments like a week ago when my youngest was in a spelling bee.
> ...


HJ, I have posted pics of banana splits I made for the kids one day... I even posted my very first attempt at chicken cordon bleu. I have posted an AWESOME omelette I made once... And, my next food pic will be my VEGGIE chicken cordon bleu... not vegan, but vegetarian.


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh this reminds me of a guy on my fb. He constantly is raving about his "wonderful" "awesome" "sexy" "intelligent" etc wife. Once in a while- cool but its constant. I just told my H yesterday "dollars to donuts, he's having an affair" wow how sinister I've become. But I'll bet its true....Sadly.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> that is so rude.how did she even have the guts to say something like that?
> 
> i once had someone tell me to stop posting pics of dogs in need of foster homes and adoptive families..."i appreciate that you are doing something worthwhile with your time but i honestly don't give a sh*t about these animals and it's annoying to see it come up on my news feed."


Yeah it's not like other people don't get on my nerves sometimes. I am not one who likes the constant badgering of religious posts. So I have just started unsubscribing to those people's posts. If they have something specific for me they'll probably tag me i the post. Or if I am curious as to what's going on with them I can just go to their page and see that yes...nothing has changed.

Here's one more thing about that story that just gives it a little twist. This woman just happened to be the woman my husband screwed that night. (if you seen some of my story you'll understand). So it was just another twist of the knife for me. I should have already removed and blocked her for my own sanity. This just made me go ahead and do it. I wanted to go bash her head in.


----------



## CO_MOM (Sep 14, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> that is so rude.how did she even have the guts to say something like that?
> 
> i once had someone tell me to stop posting pics of dogs in need of foster homes and adoptive families..."i appreciate that you are doing something worthwhile with your time but i honestly don't give a sh*t about these animals and it's annoying to see it come up on my news feed."


That is just mean!


----------

